# Green card?



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

I promise I will stop with all the newbie type questions.....soon.....but before I do....

What exactly is a Green Card, and do we need one for going to France?

Thanks


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Probably not, but a phone call to your insurance company will tell you.

You should ring them anyway as some companies like to be told when you are going abroad.

Dave


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

And to answer your next question . . .   

Tell your bank that you will be abroad, and tell them approximately where you will be.

Otherwise they may well block your card as a security measure - thinking it has been pinched by some ghastly foreign person who is trying to empty your account.

Dave


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hezbez said:


> I promise I will stop with all the newbie type questions.....soon.....but before I do....
> 
> What exactly is a Green Card, and do we need one for going to France?
> 
> Thanks


Hi a quick GOOGLE turned up this, is it what you are after?.

Content Starts Here

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Driving abroad - are you insured?
print Driving abroad - are you insured?
Summer holidays are fast approaching and the number of Brits crossing the channel in their cars is set to increase. But driving abroad does statistically increase the risk of accident and hefty repair costs - which can ruin your holiday. So if you are planning on taking your car abroad this summer, whether for a quick booze cruise or a week's holiday in the sun, make sure that you have adequate car and travel insurance. And before you set off, check that your car insurance policy actually does cover you for accident or breakdown abroad.

Before you depart…

To drive in the European Union, it is compulsory to have at least third party car insurance. UK car insurance policies should automatically provide you with a Green Card; also known as the International Motor Certificate. The Green Card is evidence that you have the minimum insurance requirement to drive abroad and is an internationally recognised document. It will only cover your liability to a third party and does not include any damage to your own vehicle or any medical or hospital expenses you may incur.

Even if you have comprehensive car insurance in the UK, some insurers will not extend this to trips abroad - they will only offer third party cover. If you want the same level of cover as you have in the UK, call your insurer to discuss your options before you go. They may charge an additional premium. Also, if you are going to share the driving with someone else make sure they are also covered by the policy.

If you do break down abroad, the cost of repairing your car or returning to it to the UK is expensive without insurance. But beware, a European extension to your UK car insurance policy does not automatically include breakdown assistance. European breakdown cover usually includes benefits such as repairing your car at the roadside, the return of your car to the UK if it cannot be driven and the cost of travelling home if your car is stolen as well as legal cover and the delivery cost of replacement parts of they are not available locally.

Even if you are confident that you have the sufficient level of cover for Europe, it is worth informing your insurer that you will be taking your car overseas. Insurers tend to limit the number of days that you can have your car abroad in any one year. If you are unfortunate enough to be involved in an accident abroad it is essential that you contact your insurer as soon as possible.

And don't forget your travel insurance…

Travel insurance should protect you if you need to cancel or cut short your holiday through illness or family bereavement. Travel insurance is also vital when is comes to medical treatment. Medical bills can escalate out of control while you are abroad, not least because there is nothing equivalent to the NHS in any other country. You will be expected to foot the bill personally unless you have adequate travel insurance to cover the costs. Medical and health cover should be for a minimum of £1 million for Europe. Take out a policy that has the benefit of a 24 hour emergency service and assistance.

Always check what is excluded from your travel insurance policy, especially if you are planning on taking part in any hazardous activities. If you have any pre-existing medical conditions then your insurer will expect to know in advance or any future claim might be invalid.

Pre-crossing checklist …

Carry all your insurance documents, car registration documents and full UK driving licence with you at all times 
Make sure your car service is up to date and your car is fully roadworthy 
Adjust your lights so as not to dazzle other road users on the continent 
Familiarise yourself with local road signs and traffic laws - especially things like drink-drive limits 
Some European countries require you to carry things like spare bulbs, warning triangles and reflective jackets 
Make sure the compulsory GB sticker is completely visible on your car 
Check international speed limits - make sure you are familiar with speed limits and the mph/kilometre equivalents. Some countries such as France and Spain automatically reduce these when it rains. 
Remember, it is sensible to carry a first aid kit in the car at all times.


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

The green card shows you are covered by a minimum level of insurance when travelling abroad with a vehicle. Not all companies give you one - we haven't had one for years but always travel with an insurance certificate with us.

Some insurance companies will charge extra for the green card and the continental cover, with others it is part of the policy. We have cover with Zurich Insurance for our car and I phoned them last week as there had been a thread suggesting that without notifying the company each time you travel then you only get minimum cover abroad. However, Zurich assured me that we have full cover for up to 60 days at a stretch, as many times each year as we want to be abroad. We don't even need to notify them in advance.

Newbie - type questions always welcome on this forum, after all, we were all newbies once!


----------



## Tinyk (Mar 18, 2009)

If your insurance cover includes European cover then it will very lightly comply by having the equivalent information on the insurance documents.

Green cards only act as confirmation of cover of insurance in European (and some non European) countries, so long as the certificate shows it then thats all you need.

Regards

Kevin

P.S our Insurance company supply us with Accidents packs, these contain European standard accident form, including information for witness details, these are recognised by police offices as a statement of facts. They also include ruler, pen and bits to help you along not forgetting a disposable camera. If you need one then pm an address and ill post you one without the camera as these days with mobile phones you wont need it.


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Thanks everyone for your prompt replies.

We are insured with Safeguard and from memory I think we have full european insurance and breakdown recovery included. So I am assuming we will probably not need green card thingy.

But I will phone them to be on the safe side.

Just need to organise travel insurance for us now!


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Hi Hez, again! Here's a link to the recent thread I started about the issue of motor insurance when abroad. It became a very informative thread, with some excellent responses. It really is worth reading it through. If you do, you'll see where I'm coming from! :roll:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-60539-.html


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hezbez said:


> We are insured with Safeguard and from memory I think we have full european insurance and breakdown recovery included. So I am assuming we will probably not need green card thingy.


Don't bother to phone, unless you just want peace of mind.

They don't want to know when you are abroad, and do not issue Green Cards.

Be sure you have your E111 equivalent, whatever it's called these days, as that can save you a lot of money.

It's no substitute for proper insurance, but well worth having.

Got your Camping Carnet?? That can save a few quid as well, and saves having to surrender your passport on some campsites which ask for ID.

It also insures you against personal liability I think. (Must check my own - I can't remember the details.  )

Dave


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

The one thing I always have up todate is Red Flag breakdown, or AA 5 Star breakdown.

Peace of mind when the doodie hits the fan!.


----------



## phil4francoise (Jun 21, 2008)

In short the answer is no .Not for EU member countries. Safegaurd issues you with a insurance certificate that shows you have full european cover.You will only need one if you travel to places such as Serbia ,it cost us 120 euros to purchase insurance to travel through Serbia to get to Bulgaria


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Camping Carnet - whats that? Aw naw, not something else I've still to do! And have I still got time to get one?


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

>> Here <<

Dave


----------

